# Why did I wait!!!?



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

Finally picked up a marker buoy and tested it out yesterday. Beautiful weather. I can't believe I waited. Probably one of the best investments you can buy for bottom fishing. Mark structure, drop buoy, discover drift, pull forward to drop anchor, stop on buoy. Wow. Stayed on spot and wore out the triggers with a red snapper here and there. Can't wait for seasons to open.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you have an anchor ball?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Do you have an anchor ball?


You mean Float ring assembly, I have a couple left ready for the ball of your choice.


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

He's 14, I call him Andrew!


----------

